# Does anyone do JUST snowblowing driveways



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Does and one do just snowblowing driveway wand how many do you do.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

sorry i ment and


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

K20Fisher;543579 said:


> Does and one do just snowblowing driveway wand how many do you do.


When I was 14-16 (about 12 years ago) I had 26 drives my dad and i did with a 5hp and a 12hp machines. We pulled them on a trailer behind my dads taurus wagon and kept up with the storm every 3-7 inches we would hit all properties. It usually turned out that by the time we were done with the last property the 1st one had at least 3" on it.

It was fun, a good money maker but every storm would turn to rain those years and we got sick of snowblowing 26 driveways in the rain! We had waterproof gear and all but still just not as much fun as if it was just snowing.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I do about 15


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

i know someone who does just snowblowing drives. he does about 20 of them but he waits till the storm is over.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes I know its a picture thread just put it here encase anyone wants to put a pic. The reason I am asking is because A friend of mine {21} is going to do some drives with a tractor a blower in his dads trailer park and if I can get a tractor and blower like a 2305 I am going to do it with him and park it a at his dads house because theres like 200 houses.


----------



## M&P (Dec 28, 2007)

yea i do pretty much just driveways right now, me and my buddy do about 30 driveways a storm, with two snowblowers


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

nice we will have an advantage store the equipment on site.


----------



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

*About 30*

My partner and I do about 30 drive a storm, all with 2 snowblowers. The customers are willing to pay more for the snowblower use, and all of my contacts come from word of mouth. I had to turn so many people away this year, all because we became the guy that don't mess up your yard, and are always there.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I am pushing well over a hunderd. Won't say exact though! I run 2 new holland utility tractors with front mount blowers, 2 toro snwo throwers and 2 honda's and a few shovels. If it is wet heavy early spring snow, blowers will plug up so then I pull in the skid or a truck and plow.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

jvm81 do you carrie the blowers and shoves with you how can you post pics because i might do about 75 next winter and i am looking for a way to carry them.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

WOW!!!! im blown away here. i seen the subject and oped it thinking that i was gonna see a bunch of guys saying this is plow site not snowblower sit or giving this guy a hard time. i have never personally seen anybody drive around and snow blow drive ways in my area. personally i would think that it would be more of a pain to snow blow driveways than it would be to just buy a plow. this is totally new to me, good for you guys:salute:


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

ServiceOnSite;545593 said:


> WOW!!!! im blown away here. i seen the subject and oped it thinking that i was gonna see a bunch of guys saying this is plow site not snowblower sit or giving this guy a hard time. i have never personally seen anybody drive around and snow blow drive ways in my area. personally i would think that it would be more of a pain to snow blow driveways than it would be to just buy a plow. this is totally new to me, good for you guys:salute:


Yeah thats what I thought too. Never expected to hear 25+ drives per storm. I have seen them out there covered with snow and one problem is they blend in with the snow and some day someone or a snow covered car/trailer is going to get hit by a plow truck. Like the idiot parents that let their kids make forts and tunnels and play in the snowbanks, it is just a matter of time...


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

x2 on the kids building forts at the curb. just last fall i was driving down a side street 2 lanes wide and another car was heading towards me. there was a box in the street i was going to just drop and angle my blade and keep going. A KIDS HEAD POPPED UP OUT OF THE BOX!!!! i slammed on the brakes and went up front lawn. the kids parentes came out yelling at me for driving like an idiot( going up a lawn) i grabbed the father and screamed at him that i went up the lawn so i didnt hit there kid that was playing in the street in a box that i almost ran over!! need less to say they changed ther tune grabbed the kid and went back in the house


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

THAT SOUNDS the parents had a change of mind.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I run a Kubota simliar is size to what you are talking about. I have a front mount 50" blower for it. I do City sidewalks not drives but my ideas will apply to you.

Do what you have to do to get the houses all in one neighborhood. Very productive if you can just drive to the next one. I would get a back blade on it for the lighter snows. Pull the snow into the street and then blow it back into the yard. You don't have to run the back blade all the time. By black blade I mean a 3-point hitch blade.

I see the tractor in your avitar has a weight box on the back. I have my tires filled with beat juice extract. It was done at the dealier. Very heavy and eliminates the weight box.

I have ran my Kubota blower for 4 years now. I have to do the math on how many hours of run time it has on it. I would guess between 250 & 300 hours. With all the repairs, it is finally going to the great snow blower in the sky. I will get a new one next year.

Not sure about JD blower. I added steel supports to all four corners back to the mount to keep if from twisting. Keep an eye on the cutting edges they wear out with time and down force. And for God sake, shut it off before you stick your hand down the shoot to clean out the clog.

Good Luck


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

quadplower do you have any pics


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

There yea go.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

nice tractor !!


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm still trying to work out the fine details


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

Here ( Montreal suburbs ) were not allowed to plow driveways. Majority of residential contractors use reverse blowers on the back of farm tractors. The municipalities send out inspectors to make sure you leave no snow from the driveway on the street. Each driveway has to have your Company name on pickets so the inspector will know who does that drive. Not allowed to blow across the street. At one point we had 3200 driveways (yearly contracts) to do each storm. New Holland seems to win out here, you lease the tractor for the winter, you supply the blower, give it back in the spring, new one the next year.


----------



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

squad do you plow on the south shore .i know they passed the no plow reg in brossard 
a few years ago, but longueuil does not seem to be too severe . Dont see many NH tractors 
lots of JD


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I just had to reply so we would have 3 guys in a row, from Montreal. Nice to see more guys from around here. I'm 100% for doing driveways with snowblowers, its the best way.


----------



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

*my compact tractor*

1989 mitsubishi farm king 50 inch blower . I do 2 driveways about 160 feet long 
by 12 wide plus an area for 3 cars behind the houses , then around my place about equal to 
the 2 driveways .


----------



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

*k20 fisher two driveways*

There is a lot more snow behind than there is in the front . Could not blow the snow high enough (12 feet) it would start to tumble back onto the asphalt.This was after i started the season by removing the snow at lease 5 feet past the edge of the asphalt.Nice thing about 
Hi flotation tires dont screw up non frozen turf if you are careful .And no i don't have traction problems , no chains , no calcium in the tires just 10 psi air pressure .Only popped a beed 
on the one front wheel 3 times in 18 years ,but easy enough to repair on site >


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

I have 2 Kubota tractors which do approx 50 driveways each. I also do it the Quebec way using 74 and 80 inch inverted blowers.


----------



## dylan (Dec 21, 1999)

Here's one of mine.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

dylan can we get some more pic of that


----------

